# DIY Reptile Hides



## Abstractivity (Dec 11, 2018)

Just wanted to create a thread where everyone can post some of what they've found to work when creating hides. Would also like see natural hides or conversions of branches etc. to hides. 
Some ideas of my own include; egg carton tops and bottoms used for hatchlings. cat trays from with holes drilled in used for adults. (drill if the plastic can take the stress and you cave the correct drill parts) Op shops sell them pretty cheap at 1-2 dollars.
Can't wait to see your ideas! 
Thanks.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 11, 2018)

Bark and cork are my favourites. Oh and toilet rolls.... my yearling pinkies love toilet rolls to hide in.


----------



## Abstractivity (Dec 11, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Bark and cork are my favourites. Oh and toilet rolls.... my yearling pinkies love toilet rolls to hide in.


I knew there was one I forgot, I use toilet rolls as well.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 11, 2018)

These are my favourites for younglings and box will fit for 1-2years


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Flower pots with broken edges,paper bark,any bark, microwave dinner containers with hole cut out, small cardboard boxes,paper tubes etc.Possibilities are endless,you are only limited by your imagination.And you don't have to spend big $$$$


----------



## LilithLeChat (Dec 11, 2018)

While Cassandra was still small enough to fit in it - it’s a resin ashtray (never used as such). She is quite comfortable sleeping outside a hide.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 11, 2018)

I use PVC pipe caps with a cutout for all my hatchlings, not nice to look at but practical and easy to clean.
For larger snakes flower pots are good and for something a bit different strawberry pots provide lots of hidey holes.


----------

